

Show HN: Should I Quit My Job? - sthomps
http://shouldiquitmyjobquiz.com

======
davidglauber
I like it. The post quiz analysis is a nice tool for self reflection. Wish I
had that few years ago on my previous job :)

------
uberneo
it really gives you a good insights on where you stand. Just a question , are
you comparing the results with others who have already taken the quiz?

